
Ask HN: Are there any healthcare software incubators? - DanBC
I was reading these tweets, and I wondered if something like this already exists anywhere in the world?<p>How do they work? Doesn anyone have any advice?<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;Mark_A_Jones_&#x2F;status&#x2F;1015527343992041478<p>&gt; Imagine @NHSDigital if we created (and funded) dedicated incubator spaces for startups and SMEs to work in like @TheLandingMCUK do and directly incubated by the NHS, linking clinicians, patients and carers directly to innovators to create true fit for purpose tech for healthcare<p>&gt; It could provide the technology people need in their lives to connect to our NHS but also provide a potential revenue stream to fund Healthcare into the future.  Successful products could be free to the NHS but could be marketed for worldwide Healthcare.  It would pay for itself.
======
jrowley
There's Rock Health in SF, although they don't really have an incubator
anymore.

[https://rockhealth.com/](https://rockhealth.com/)

------
gspyrou
[https://www.vertical.vc/site/](https://www.vertical.vc/site/)

------
laksmanv
blueprint health, dreamit

